# Wipers and brake warn 2011



## Keithnwright

Wipers stick vertical even when off? Triggers brake warning visit nearest dealer............ followed jump start required


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I have moved your post to the MK2 section, you may get more replies, but move info may be req.
Hoggy.


----------

